# Best place to get plywood cut for aquarium stand



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi,

I'm thinking of making a stand similar to the ADA style stands.

I don't have a table saw. I was thinking I could get the parts cut at homedepot, but it sounds like they can't really cut things accurately enough. 

Does anyone know of places that can cut plywood for me with good accuracy at a reasonable price?

Or should I just rent a table saw for a day?

Thanks!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Dunbar lumber will cut for you. They are great.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are looking to build out of ply then I think you've already hit on a key point. You need accuracy. I built mine out of dimensional lumber I. E. 2x4 and it was easy to do with a borrowed mitre saw. Personally I would rent a saw and then you could take your time to make sure things are exact. Table saw rentals aren't too expensive at all.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Your welcome to come to S Surrey to use my table saw for free.
I have 3 10 inch ones and need to sell a couple.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Might as well just buy, use until you're done then there's no rental clock rushing a one day job take your time then after sell it if you don't need it or have the space to keep it.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Most table saws you can borrow from others or buy at a decent price, will not give you the quality/easiness of cutting you're looking for or require. Even those larger Makita/Bosch/Dewalt "job site" saws on stands you don't want to be cutting on if you're looking for the quality of the cut. What I've always done myself is gone to Windsor Plywood in Burnaby have them make the rips on their properly setup table saw. I've always had them do them accurately without me having to ask. I then use guides and clamps to make the cross cuts myself at home with a 60 tooth blade in the skilsaw.

Also depends on the material you're cutting, how you cut it.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Precision cuts lol are you building a piano or a fish tank stand j/k its my favorite expression I use at work all the time. Its not the tool that makes the perfect cut, its the man behind it. 

Windsor plywood is good they are pro. Homedepot is some random using the saw that day


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips everyone!

I'll have to go check out Dunbar Lumber and Windsor Plywood.



> Your welcome to come to S Surrey to use my table saw for free.


Thanks for the really generous offer mikebike!! I'm not sure which option I'm going to go for but I'll keep your offer in mind. 
I'm glad I found this forum. Everyone is very supportive and helpful.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Spit1A said:


> Thanks for all the tips everyone!
> I'll have to go check out Dunbar Lumber and Windsor Plywood.
> Thanks for the really generous offer mikebike!! I'm not sure which option I'm going to go for but I'll keep your offer in mind.
> I'm glad I found this forum. Everyone is very supportive and helpful.


Lots of very, very, generous people on here. Welcome to the club!

I had my carpenter buddy build my stand. I know you said you are going ADA style but I have a few pics of mine being built. I used white oak veneered plywood with solid white oak for the trim. The pack panel is 1/4 plywood. I bought the plywood from Dicks Lumber the solid oak from my buddies work. Their painter stained it for me for a case of beer  He also clear quoted the inside. Its 3ft tall and very open and bright inside. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/album.php?albumid=326


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

many building sullpies stock plywood in pre cut sizes
ie: 2 ft X 12"/16"/18"/24"
3/4/6/8 ft "

I recently visted Smiths Plywood in Langley
they have an excelent selection and price
Office: (604) 574-4393 or (604) 574-4880
Open Mon-Fri (7:30-5:00) Saturday (8:00-3:00)

5674 192 St.
Surrey B.C.
V3S 2V7


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

ADA style stand requires precise cut. However, the precise fit, fabrication, and painting are important for a nice clean look.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

i would like to make one too. anyone can help?


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2014)

Most of the suppliers will cut the wood for you but keep in mind that for quality you need different blades for cutting with the grain and a different blade for cross cuts. Your best bet will be to take the person who offered you to use his or if you know someone who has a large table saw. 

If you get the supplier to cut to take home just ask them to cut a half inch larger then you need and then make exact cuts later with someone who has a good table saw, not one of those small portable ones.


----------

